# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  هل يصلح جحا شخصية تعليمية؟

## فريد البيدق

هل يصلح جحا شخصية تعليمية؟
(1)
جحا - بعيدا عن كونه شخصية تاريخية أو شخصية أدبية- شخصية عالمية صارت أخباره كالأدب الشعبي معدوم المؤلف شائع الملكية قابل الإضافة والحذف والتطوير من دون خوف ملاحقة حقوق الملكية الفكرية وغيرها، وهذا يجعله شخصية أدبية ثرة تحمل المحتوى الثقافي والسياسي الذي يلائم ما يراه الأديب.
لماذا؟
لأنه قابل لتمثيل كل الحالات الإنسانية؛ لأنه صار رمزا مقبولا من الناس.
لكن ...
لكن هل يجعله ذلك شخصية تعليمية؟ 
لا. لا يجعله ذلك شخصية تربوية لا سيما للمراحل التعليمية الأولى.
كيف؟
(2)
تعالوا نستعرض تلك التجربة التي جعلت منه شخصية تربوية؛ لنرى أأصاب من اختاراه شخصية تربوية في اختيار مواقفه ونوادره؟ أم لا؟
في كتاب القراءة متعددة الموضوعات المقرر على الصف السادس الابتدائي نجد موضوعا عنوانه "من نوادر جحا"، في مقدمته كتب مؤلفا الكتاب مقدمة تهيئ أذهان النشء لما سيأتي. 
فماذا قالا بعد بيان شهرة جحا وقبول الناس له في كل الشعوب؟
قالا في ص42: "وإذا تأملت نوادر جحا وجدت أن وراء كل منها نقدا ذاتيا أو اجتماعيا، أو حلولا مرحة تدل على خفة ظله".
هكذا تهيأت الأذهان لنفي عبثية مواقف جحا مهما بدت سخيفة، وعلى ذلك فَلْيَتَّهم من لا يحتملها نفسه وفهمه؛ لأنها لا تنطق عن الهوى كما سبق!
فماذا كانت النوادر التي تمثل المواقف التربوية التي أراد المؤلفان إيصالها إلى أذهان نشء المسلمين؟
 (3)
اختار المؤلفان ثلاثة مواقف قصصية؛ ليبرزا من خلالها ما سبق تقريره من جدية هذه المزح والنوادر، فهل وُفِّقا في اختيارها؟
لا.
كيف؟
جاء الموقفان الأوليان خاليان من أي قيمة تربوية جيدة، أما الموقف الثالث فقد احتوى قيمة التخلص من الحرج من دون إحراج أحد، فيمكن قبوله؛ لأنه يندرج تحت ما أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه "بَاب الْمَعَارِيضُ مَنْدُوحَةٌ عَنْ الْكَذِبِ"، ولأنه ينمي الكياسة والفطنة الاجتماعية في أذهان النشء. 
فكيف وفق الكاتبان في موقف، ولم يوفقا في اثنين؟
يبدو أنهما يعتقدان أن كل ما يروى عن جحا صالح للتوظيف؛ لذا عليهما أن يختارا ما يرغبان من مواقفه ونوادره وعلى الجميع التفسير والقبول، لكن ما أبعد ذلك عن الصحة العلمية والفنية والأخلاقية والتعليمية!
كيف؟
(4)
الموقف الأول يدور حول ذلك الملك التافه الذي طلب أن يُعلِّم أحد حماره القراءة والكتابة مقابل ألف دينار، فقبل جحا مشترطا مرور عشرين عاما. ولما لامه أحد معارفه قال في ص43: "بعد مرور عشرين عاما سيكون أحدنا قد مات: أنا، أو الملك، أو الحمار".
هكذا يضع جحا أيدينا على السر الذي لم يدركه غيره في هذه القصة التي يمكن قبولها لو وردت في مجموعة أدبية، أو وردت في كتاب فلسفي يناقش فلسفة المجتمعات وسياستها من خلال مواقف وقصص؛ فهي تبين سمة الشعوب المتخلفة التي ينصرف حكامها إلى توافه الأمور؛ مما يجعل رعاياهم يستخفون بهم، ويجعل المنطق والموضوعية منعدمة في كل جوانب الحياة.
لكن هل تصلح القصة موقفا تربويا؟
لا. 
لماذا؟
لأن المختارات التربوية لا ينبغي أن تكون متعددة القراءات، لا سيما أن نظام الاختبارات  المصري الذي يدركه المؤلفان يجعل الوقوف دائما مع ظاهر الكلام، ولا يسمح بالقراءة السياسية الناقدة للحكم.
 (5)
وأتى الموقف الثاني ليزين الكذب تزيينا صريحا.
كيف؟
عندما طلب أحد جيران جحا حماره لأداء بعض الأمور أنكر جحا وجوده وأخبره أنه في السوق مع ابنه،  لكن الجار لما هم بالانصراف نهق الحمار، فلامه قائلا في ص43: "إنك تكذب عليّ يا جحا، ها هو الحمار ينهق، وأنت تقول: إنه في السوق".
فماذا قال جحا؟ هل يعتذر ويكون صادقا؟
لا.
كيف؟
يأتي جواب جحا في الصفحة ذاتها مؤكدا أن كلامه هو الصحيح حتى لو خالف الواقع الذي يجعل القول صدقا عندما يوافقه أو كذبا عندما يخالفه.
كيف؟
قال جحا: "يا جاري العزيز، هل يصح أن تصدق الحمار ولا تصدق جارك؟".
هكذا يبرز الكاتبان جحا مصرا على كذبه، وينهي كذبه بمزحة تجعل الموقف منه مخالفا لما رواه الإمام مسلم.
كيف؟  
جاء في صحيح مسلم [حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ وَهَنَّادُ بْنُ السَّرِيِّ قَالَا: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْأَحْوَصِ عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ عَنْ أَبِي وَائِلٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إِنَّ الصِّدْقَ بِرٌّ وَإِنَّ الْبِرَّ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ، وَإِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَيَتَحَرَّى الصِّدْقَ حَتَّى يُكْتَبَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ صِدِّيقًا. وَإِنَّ الْكَذِبَ فُجُورٌ وَإِنَّ الْفُجُورَ يَهْدِي إِلَى النَّارِ، وَإِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَيَتَحَرَّى الْكَذِبَ حَتَّى يُكْتَبَ كَذَّابًا". 
وجحا هنا يتحرى الكذب، ويكابر ولا يعتذر، فيجعل الحق والصواب لا أهمية لهما، ويجعل السفسطة الكلامية هي معيار الفصل في الأمور الحياتية.
فهل يصلح ذلك موقفا تربويا؟
لا، لا يصلح مهما كان التسويغ.
(6)
فهل ينتبه المعلمون عند تدريس هذه النوادر، ويعلمون التلاميذ التفكير الناقد والنقد الفني والأخلاقي؟ أم هل يجدون ذلك تضييعا لوقت الحصة فيما لا يفيد؛ لأن المنهج دائما على حق، والوزارة دائما على صواب؟

----------

